# PTO shaft length



## Piper Rick (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi, all, my first post and a question. I own a JD 3025E compact tractor and just added the Pat's quick hitch system to my rig. I have read that I may have to get a longer PTO shaft for my bush hog. My PTO shaft fully collapsed measures 42 inches. When installed and at it's fullest extension it measure's 52 inches (10 inch extended). Is this a safe set up or should I buy a longer shaft?. By the way it collapses 5 inches when fully raised on the 3 point hitch. 

Thanks for any and all replies
Piper


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Piper Rick, welcome to the forum.

A 10" extension for operating, and 5" when fully raised should be fine. Make sure you grease the shaft occasionally, a lot of guys don't.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Piper Rick said:


> By the way it collapses 5 inches when fully raised on the 3 point hitch.
> 
> Thanks for any and all replies
> Piper


Welcome to TF
I'll add a minor correction to your statement.
Any pto shaft has the shortest(collapsed) length when tractor pto shaft & implement gear box input shaft are same height from ground/shop floor. When ever implement gearbox input shaft is above or below tractor pto shaft driveline must extend not collapse.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Makes one wonder what the minimum engagement of the PTO tubes should be? In reading on the internet, typical minimum engagement / overlap of the tubes is 6”. 

However this will increase with increasing torque / load.


----------

